# WANTED Orlando: 2bed Starting March 20



## Daddyof6 (Mar 18, 2015)

Hello Tuggers, 

Looking for 2bed or greater in Orlando / Davenport / Kissimmmee  area starting *March 20th* for a week or longer. 

Thank you.


----------



## icydog (Mar 18, 2015)

I actually checked RCI and interval. Then I tried with my Marriott Destination Club points. Next I searched all the halfway decent resorts for rent on redweek.com. No Luck!!! 

I finally found Orange Lake Country Club 2 bedroom March 20-27 on myresortnetwork.com I think at this late date you can talk the owner into a $700 rental.  

I hope you can get it. I am very surprised there's not many resorts with rental availability. By the way, I couldn't add the exact URL.


----------



## icydog (Mar 18, 2015)

[I'm sorry, but the maximum asking price on the Last Minute is $700 per week.  You may want to share that info. with a private message.]


----------

